# Angler wegen Fangfotos vor Gericht



## Bilch (3. November 2021)

Die vielen Angel-Promis und andere Youtuber waren ihr "Vorbild".


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2021)

Hallo,

die Rechtslage zu der ausufernden Fotografiererei ist doch seit Jahren hinreichend bekannt.
Aber wie heißt es so treffend in einem alten Spruch: "Gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten".
Gegen eine Geldauflage eingestellt heißt nicht, dass man da dann freiwillig eine Spende macht. Dies stellt vielmehr die mildeste Form einer Bestrafung dar und wird vom Gericht vorgegeben. 
Spendenquittung gibts da auch nicht .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach wurden sie zu Recht bestraft, weil YouTube für richtig coole Influencer heute schon lange nicht mehr das Mittel zur Wahl darstellt.
Wer sich von seinen Followern wirklich kräftig licken lassen will, der ist heute bei Tik Tok, Dö Del & Co. präsent. Setzen, sechs! Und noch einmal neue Bilder gemacht.

Pro Tipp: Schminkvideos bringen wesentlich mehr Fame ein, erst recht wenn ihr heiße Boys in knappen Höschen seid. 
Es geht euch doch um den Fame und nicht ums Angeln oder gar um die Fische, korrekt?


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2021)

Hallo,

wenn die Sach- und Beweislage klar war, taten sie sicher gut daran sich auf den Deal einzulassen um so einer wahrscheinlichen Bestrafung in einem Verfahren zu entgehen.  Und die Justiz spart sich Arbeit.

Wie Lajos bereits geschrieben hat, dürfte hier ja wohl kaum Unkenntnis über die Rechtslage herrschen.

Der Chiemsee liegt nunmal in Bayern und nicht in AUT, NL, SWE etc. etc. .

Woher die Anklage so gut über die vermuteten Motive der beiden Angler Bescheid wusste, wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. November 2021)

Wer so nett nach etwas bettelt,darf sich auch nicht beschweren,
wenn er es dann auch bekommt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Woher die Anklage so gut über die vermuteten Motive der beiden Angler Bescheid wusste, wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren.



Wahrscheinlich war entsprechendes Foto- & Videoequipment in einem Maße aufgebaut, dass man nicht mehr von einem schnellen Fangfoto ausgehen konnte.
Dazu ein von den beiden Anglern betriebener einschlägiger Kanal bei YouTube, da ist die Indizienlage schon recht eindeutig.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2021)

ob die zu Recht bestraft wurden, vermag wohl keiner auf der Basis der kanppen Info zu beurteilen.  Da müßte man der Staatsanwaltschaft und dem Richter Allwissen unterstellen.
Wenn die beiden die Aussagen so gemacht haben ( wie will die Sta das anders heraus bekommen haben? ) 
Sind die beiden a ) sehr mutig und wollten wieder mal demonstrieren , mit welchem Mist sich unsere Gerichte zum Teil befassen
oder b) saudämlich, weil sie so dusselige Aussagen gemacht haben
Kann ich mir nun raussuchen;-))


----------



## thanatos (3. November 2021)

Kein Mitleid


----------



## Nuesse (3. November 2021)

Kennt jemand deren Youtube Kanal ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> wenn ihr heiße Boys in knappen Höschen seid.


hmm, knappe Höschen kann ich besorgen, aber ob aus mir noch mal ein heißer Boy wird?


----------



## vonda1909 (3. November 2021)

Danke an die Dummheit...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hmm, knappe Höschen kann ich besorgen, aber ob aus mir noch mal ein heißer Boy wird?



Heute kann jeder alles sein, das weißt Du doch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hmm, knappe Höschen kann ich besorgen, aber ob aus mir noch mal ein heißer Boy wird?




Nee danke, Christian.
Nicht noch so 'ne Nummer bitte.


----------



## Kay1 (3. November 2021)

Solchen Leute schaffen es noch, dass uns das Angeln bald ganz verboten wird. Von mir aus , immer feste drauf.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Solchen Leute schaffen es noch, dass uns das Angeln bald ganz verboten wird. Von mir aus , immer feste drauf.



Was haben "diese Leute" denn Furchtbares gemacht, was nicht außerhalb Deutschland Gang und Gäbe ist? Klar haben sie sich blöd angestellt. Ich habe Leute im Verein, die von Angelvideos leben. Die werden halt außerhalb Deutschlands gedreht.


----------



## buttweisser (3. November 2021)

Hat da jemand mit der Stoppuhr die Zeit gemessen? Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund davon mit Fangfotos anzugeben, aber irgendwie scheint die Welt nur noch aus Idioten und Anscheißern zu bestehen.

Das Tierwohl ist in Deutschland mittlerweile mehr wert als der urdeutsche Bürger an sich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Manche Leute angeln sicher nur um sich damit öffentlich zu präsentieren und ihr Ego aufzuwerten.
Müssten sie so wie wir damals angeln - also abseits der Öffentlichkeit und ohne die modernen Möglichkeiten sich vielen Leuten mitzuteilen, hätten sie das Angeln längst an den Nagel gehängt.
Posertum ist dank "sozialer" Netzwerke ganz groß im Kommen.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das Tierwohl ist in Deutschland mittlerweile mehr Wert als der Deutsche Bürger an sich.



Überspitzt ausgedrückt - ja.
 Ein Grund mehr da nicht noch selbst den Gegnern Argumente zu liefern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2021)

In Deutschland darf die nächste Generation wahrscheinlich kein Tauwurm mehr aufziehen, wundern würde mich es nicht…Ach die armen Maden darf man auch nicht vergessen, sonst gibt es bald keine Fliegen mehr…


----------



## buttweisser (3. November 2021)

Das beste Beispiel ist die Reaktion hier im Board. Keiner war dabei, aber fast jeder hackt auf die "Fotografen" ein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee danke, Christian.
> Nicht noch so 'ne Nummer bitte.




Der hat mein Fahrrad geklaut


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist die Reaktion hier im Board. Keiner war dabei, aber fast jeder hackt auf die "Fotografen" ein.



Wer freiwillig die Spende bezahlt um der Strafe zu entgehen, kann kein reines Gewissen haben - ein Schuldeingeständnis quasi.

Hätte man sich nichts vorzuwerfen, hätte man für sein Recht streiten müssen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer freiwillig die Spende bezahlt um den Strafe zu entgehen, kann kein reines Gewissen haben ein Schuldeingeständnis quasi.
> 
> Hätte man sich nichts vorzuwerfen, hätte man für sein Recht streiten können.


So kann man das natürlich auch sehen. Dass das, was die beiden gemacht haben, im "Geheimen" von der Hälfte der Angler gemacht wird , wird dabei ausgeblendet. Ich kenne tausende Seiten große Sammlungen mit Fangbildern von Anglern. Die bekommt man bei Bierchen zu Hause im Arbeitszimmer am PC gezeigt. Gemacht wurde das Gleiche wie das, was man den "Tätern" vorwirft, nur sind viele halt helle genug, das nicht öffentlich zu tun. Ich behaupte mal ganz platt, dass ich mehr als hundert Angler kenne, die solche Bildersammlungen besitzen.

Von daher: Die Jungs waren blöd genug, in Deutschland gemachte Bilder online zu stellen. Was sie getan haben, tun zig tausende Angler in Deutschland.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer freiwillig die Spende bezahlt um den Strafe zu entgehen, kann kein reines Gewissen haben ein Schuldeingeständnis quasi.
> 
> Hätte man sich nichts vorzuwerfen, hätte man für sein Recht streiten können.                               In der Theorie ja, aber in der Praxis?


auf deinem Profilbild zeigst Du eine richtig schöne dicke Rotfeder.
Kannst Du beweisen, dass du diesen Fisch nicht zu lange in die Kamera gehalten hast? 
Wenn dich dabei einer von PETA  beobachtet hätte, würde er dich angezeigt.
Wenn dann noch der richtige Staatsanwalt und der richtige Richter zusammenkommen,
ja dann geht die Geschichte so aus wie im Artikel beschrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> nur sind viele halt helle genug, das nicht öffentlich zu tun.



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
Man muss heutzutage genau aufpassen was man wo wann macht/zeigt/sagt um sich nicht angreifbar zu machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kannst Du beweisen, dass du diesen Fisch nicht zu lange in die Kamera gehalten hast?



Ja kann ich. Hab Zeugen. 
Muss ich aber nicht weil in die Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung gilt und man mir beweisen müsste, dass es nicht so war.
Es gibt aber auch kein Video davon, so dass man nichts Genaueres nicht weiß......

Die beiden aus dem Artikel wollten aber wohl:
_ "Sie wollten einen möglichst großen Fisch fangen und ihren Fang bei Youtube werbewirksam vorzeigen..."_


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja kann ich.


ich glaube es Dir ja, die Frage ist nur, wem der Richter Glauben schenkt, Dir oder der PETA-Tante


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Das wäre mir egal!
Denn wenn ich weiß, dass ich im Recht bin, würde ich sicher keinem Schuldeingeständnis(in Form einer Spende) zustimmen um der Strafe zu entkommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
> Man muss heutzutage genau aufpassen was man wo wann macht/zeigt/sagt um sich nicht angreifbar zu machen.


Hallo

richtig, und wenn man es "richtig" macht, kann einem auch in Deutschland kaum etwas passieren - aber wenn man eben dumm ist, dann geht es eben auf so etwas wie hier hinaus. Ich lasse auch etliche maßige Hechte wieder schwimmen, bevor ich einen behalte, der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, der geht dann aber auch mit (meist zwischen 80 und 90 cm).
In Deutschland gilt nun mal das Tierschutzgesetz auch für das Angeln (in Österreich z.B. nicht) und jeder der C&R propagiert liefert sich da selbst ans Messer. Das Schlimme daran ist aber, er schadet der gesamten Anglerschaft in Deutschland. Da nutzt es nichts ausländische Bestimmungen und Verhaltensweisen zu bringen. Bei uns wird es dazu nie eine Ausnahme der Angelei im Tierschutz geben, also muss man sich damit entsprechend arrrangieren und das geht auch; heute wie vor 60 Jahren entscheide ich, welchen Fisch ich entnehme und da kann einem auch keiner was ans Zeug flicken, wenn man sich nicht wirklich dumm verhält.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ganerc (3. November 2021)

Dito


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich kann beim Profilbild des Prof weder erkennen wer den Fisch hält, wo das war und ob der Fisch bereits tot war oder zurückgesetzt wurde.

Das scheint bei den zwei Jungs am Chiemsee anders gewesen zu sein.


----------



## rustaweli (3. November 2021)

Wenn es mit den Preisen, den Reallöhnen und der Ungleichverteilung hierzulande so weitergeht, hat sich das C&R Thema eh bald von selbst erledigt!


----------



## rustaweli (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manche Leute angeln sicher nur um sich damit öffentlich zu präsentieren und ihr Ego aufzuwerten.
> Müssten sie so wie wir damals angeln - also abseits der Öffentlichkeit und ohne die modernen Möglichkeiten sich vielen Leuten mitzuteilen, hätten sie das Angeln längst an den Nagel gehängt.
> Posertum ist dank "sozialer" Netzwerke ganz groß im Kommen.


Sehr treffende Aussage! 
Würde gern sehen wer noch wie und überhaupt angelt ohne Netz, YT, Foren.


----------



## Mikesch (3. November 2021)

Sagt bloß ihr wisst nicht wer da Eins auf die Mütze bekommen hat? 

Aber wie man sieht mahlen die Mühlen der Justiz in Deutschland sehr langsam.
Die Aktion ist schon vor 3 Jahren gewesen.

Wer will kann ja locker einen Rekord bei der IGFA melden.
Von den über 30 Kategorien sind beim Rapfen nur 6 belegt, sind also noch viele Plätze frei um sich dort zu profilieren. 
Natürlich nur mit einem toten Fisch der nach der Rekordmeldung dem Verzehr zugeführt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sagt bloß ihr wisst nicht wer da Eins auf die Mütze bekommen hat?




Nee.
Sag mal.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2021)

Hallo,



Mikesch schrieb:


> Sagt bloß ihr wisst nicht wer da Eins auf die Mütze bekommen hat?


Ich zumindest wusste das nicht.

Jetzt schon.

Witzigerweise genießt einer der beiden bei uns in der Gegend einen ganz anderen Ruf, zumindest was Hechte angeht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2021)

Hallo,

vielleicht bringt diese Meldung hier etwas Licht ins Dunkel:






						Fischzug endet vor Gericht
					

Traunstein. Auf der Jagd nach weltrekordverdächtigen "Rapfen", hierzulande auch "Schied" genannt...




					plus.pnp.de
				




Einer der beiden hat ja über Jahre an den fränkischen Seen ohne Genehmigung oder Information der Bewirtschafter Guidings auf Raubfisch durchgeführt.


----------



## Fruehling (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...weil in die Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung gilt...



Was für den konkreten Fall auch gilt. Bei einer Einstellung eines Strafverfahrens gegen Geldauflage ist das wohl grundsätzlich so - man gilt selbstverständlich auch nicht als vorbestraft.


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. November 2021)

Wie viele Sekunden darf ich einen Fisch fotografieren, ohne, dass ich Angst haben muss, angezeigt zu werden?


----------



## Astacus74 (3. November 2021)

Gehste vom Tierschutz aus garnicht, wenn du ihn zurücksetzt sofort wieder ins Wasser und nimmst du ihn mit, sofort nach dem Fang abschlagen und abstechen dann kann das Fotoshooting beginnen meine Meinung.
Alles andere was öffentlich wird ist Wasser auf die Mühlen unserer Gegener das ist Fakt.
Ich handhabe das wie ich es für richtig halte und fahre ganz gut damit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. November 2021)

Richtig, Fangen und Freilassen ist verboten... Ist zwar Blödsinn alles gefangene zu töten aber so sind die Vorschriften. Zum Glück ändert sich das ja mittlerweile langsam, und sehr große Exemplare dürfen nicht mehr gefangen, bzw. zur Art Erhaltung schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Das Mindestmaß für Hering z.b an Nord und Ostsee gibt es zwar, interessiert aber keinen bzw. ausgesetzt. Ich schreib nicht weiter... Feind liest mit.


----------



## rustaweli (3. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Richtig, Fangen und Freilassen ist verboten... Ist zwar Blödsinn alles gefangene zu töten aber so sind die Vorschriften. Zum Glück ändert sich das ja mittlerweile langsam, und sehr große Exemplare dürfen nicht mehr gefangen, bzw. zur Art Erhaltung schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Das Mindestmaß für Hering z.b an Nord und Ostsee gibt es zwar, interessiert aber keinen bzw. ausgesetzt. Ich schreib nicht weiter... Feind liest mit.


Soweit mir bekannt, dürfen nicht "verwertbare" Fische zurückgesetzt werden. Bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen durch spezielle Entnahmepflichten. Ewige Fotosessions nicht mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. November 2021)

Catch & Release


----------



## Fruehling (3. November 2021)

Catch-Release


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Catch-Release


An Jan_Cux. Wenn du den Artikel kennst, warum schreibst du dann den Blödsinn, dass jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss?


----------



## crisis (4. November 2021)

Hab mal gelesen, ich glaube es war ein Artikel vom IGB, dass sich beim Hecht nach mehr als 30 Sekunden an der Luft die Mortalitätsrate nach Rücksetzen bereits merklich erhöht.


----------



## crisis (4. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> An Jan_Cux. Wenn du den Artikel kennst, warum schreibst du dann den Blödsinn, dass jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss?


Nicht alle hier sind absolut sattelfest, was die Gesetzeslage betrifft. Einige unterscheiden noch nicht mal zwischen Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, welches bundesweit gilt, und der Fischereigesetzgebung der Länder. AB ist halt Teil von social media.


----------



## thanatos (4. November 2021)

Nein ich halte überhaupt nichts von der ganzen Angeberei und Rumprotzerei - für was ??
Ja es gibt auch " Berufsangler " oder sogenannte Prommis - aber sind die wirklich bessere 
Angler als wir - ich glaube nicht - und wenn ´s gar nicht läuft wird schon mal ein toter Fisch 
gedrillt . Dient eben nur der Werbung für ein Urlaubsgebiet oder bestimmtes Gerät - eben Job .
Nein als Hobbyangler habe ich nicht das Recht einen Fisch nur zur Selbstdarstellung und Angeberei
zu fangen . 
Klar haben Freunde auch schon Fangfotos mit mir gemacht - aber eben kurz vor der Schlachtebank
von großen Fischen die ich gefangen und nicht kalt gemacht habe gibt es nur die Erinnerung in meinem Kopf .
Ja ja ich bin eben schon so was wie ne Antiquität - und dett is jut so !


----------



## zokker (4. November 2021)

Manche haben hier einen Heiligenschein ...


----------



## punkarpfen (4. November 2021)

Hi, jetzt ist auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen. Dabei habe ich mir den Beweisfilm damals sogar auf der Begleit DVD angeschaut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nein als Hobbyangler habe ich nicht das Recht einen Fisch nur zur Selbstdarstellung und Angeberei
> zu fangen .



Doch, das habe ich ... in den Niederlanden, in den USA, in Schweden, fast in allen Ländern. Oftmals darf man Fische sogar während der Schonzeit beangeln, aber halt nicht entnehmen.
Ich habe es nicht in Deutschland, weil dort ein paar Typen vom Schmerz- und Stressempfinden der Fische rumlallen, worüber man sich im Rest der Welt totlacht. Ich bin beruflich weit rumgekommen, aber diese abgedrehte Diskussion gibt's nur hier.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,

auch im Ausland könnte es je nach Region und Fischart wegen einer unangemessenen Fotosession Ärger geben.
Mancherorts dürfen z.B. bestimmte "game fish" nicht aus dem Wasser genommen werden und wenn, dann nur mit Schwanzgriff/Kopf im Wasser fotografiert werden.

Da geht es dann aber nicht um ethische Fragen , sondern um die Verminderung der "hooking mortality".
Die wird in nordamerikanischen Studien für Hecht übrigens mit durchschnittlich 5% angegeben.

Dass es beim Fang eines Fisches auf die innere Motivation des Anglers ankommt, kenne ich auch nur aus DE.

Das wussten die beiden Angler aber sicher  auch,

Ich wäre froh, wenn das anders geregelt wäre, wie z.B. in Österreich.

Wer sich dort ans Fischereigesetz und die Gewässerordnung hält, braucht sich m.W. keine Sorgen wegen unbestimmter Rechtsbegriffe machen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch im Ausland könnte es je nach Region und Fischart wegen einer unangemessenen Fotosession Ärger geben.
> Mancherorts dürfen z.B. bestimmte "game fish" nicht aus dem Wasser genommen werden und wenn, dann nur mit Schwanzgriff/Kopf im Wasser fotografiert werden.



Das ist richtig. Ich habe mal in den USA beim Angeln auf Schwarzbarsch erlebt, wie die Ranger einen Typen zusammengeschissen haben, weil der der Fisch außerhalb des Wasser zur Fotosession hochgehalten hat. "Take the fish back into the water IMMEDIATELY." Der Typ stand stramm.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch im Ausland könnte es je nach Region und Fischart wegen einer unangemessenen Fotosession Ärger geben.
> Mancherorts dürfen z.B. bestimmte "game fish" nicht aus dem Wasser genommen werden und wenn, dann nur mit Schwanzgriff/Kopf im Wasser fotografiert werden.


Hallo,

stimmt; einen Fisch ablegen ein Foto machen und dann wieder ins Wasser, da gibt man aber in Slowenien seine Lizenz ab, wenn man dabei erwischt wird und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu ist mindestens 100fach höher, als in Deutschland.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> stimmt; einen Fisch ablegen ein Foto machen und dann wieder ins Wasser, da gibt man aber in Slowenien seine Lizenz ab,


Das betrifft aber nur bestimmte Gewässer und Fischarten, wie z.B. Salmoniden.

Und mit Ethik hat das m.W. auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das betrifft aber nur bestimmte Gewässer und Fischarten, wie z.B. Salmoniden.
> 
> Und mit Ethik hat das m.W. auch nichts zu tun.


Hallo,

ist schon klar, aber auf was anderes als auf Salmoniden bin ich eh nicht "außerhalb" unterwegs. Andere Länder andere Sitten und die Bestimmungen für das Angeln sind im vielgescholtenen Deutschland eh nur im europäischen Mittelfeld. Wenn ich da an Schottland denke - da bräuchte ich mit meinen eingerosteten Englischkenntnissen gar nicht mehr hin. Brauchte ich schon vor rund 40 Jahren da eine halbe Stunde, bis ich die vielen Bestimmungen (auf nur einer Lizenz) so ziemlich intus hatte.
Oder Südengland, nur gespließte Rute, nur Trockenfliege, natürlich ohne Widerhaken, nur der Wurf stromauf. Der Fisch war grundsätzlich im Wasser, mit dem Endring der Rute abzulösen und jeder Fisch, der mit der Hand angefasst werden musste, der musste entnommen werden. Wurde dann jemand mit drei/vier Forellen angetroffen, der wurde als jemand angesehen, der es eben nicht richtig kann - der Gentleman entnahm ausnahmsweise höchstens mal eine.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> die Bestimmungen für das Angeln sind im vielgescholtenen Deutschland eh nur im europäischen Mittelfeld.



Die reinen Angelbestimmungen sind auch m.E. in anderen Ländern oft strenger.

Dass beim gleichen Verhalten ein Angler bestraft werden könnte, ein anderer nicht, weil eine unterschiedliche Grundmotivation vorlag, kenne ich nur aus DE.

Das scheint ja auch der Auslöser im konkreten Fall gewesen zu sein.  

Die beiden Angler hatten ja schon im Vorfeld medienwirksam angekündigt, aus welcher Motivation sie zum Angeln an den Chiemsee fahren wollten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2021)

Bei uns geht es schon reichlich übertrieben ab.
Aber der Vergleich mit den C+R Praktiken in NL sind mir doch zu verlogen.
Hecht, Zander u. Barsch sind quasi heilig und wehe du krümmst denen eine Schuppe.
Aber wenn die Niederländer an der See oder auf See sind, geht denen plötzlich jede Empathie verloren. 
Da werden die Makrelen ohne Betäubung oder Kehlschnitt in die Wanne geworfen, wo sie dann verrecken.
Das gilt für alle Seefische (außer Woba)


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die reinen Angelbestimmungen sind auch m.E. in anderen Ländern oft strenger.
> ...


Hallo,

ich sehe hier aber kein gleiches Verhalten. Die Betroffenen haben sich ganz einfach nur dumm verhalten (eine treffendere, deutlichere Benennung, verbietet die Etikette).
Sie haben offensichtlich angekündigt, dass sie gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen werden - dümmer gehts nimmer. 
Dass sie dafür zahlen mussten ist ihre Sache, dass sie der Angelei in Deutschland dadurch schaden können, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wie ich schon weiter vorne erwähnte, wir können uns abschminken dass wir das Angeln jemals aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herausbekommen, der Zug ist schon lange weg. Da nutzt es auch nichts auf andere Länder hinzuweisen (welche mitunter schon auch seltsame Regelungen haben).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sie haben offensichtlich angekündigt, dass sie gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen werden - dümmer gehts nimmer.


Das ist ja auch der eigentliche Kritikpunkt.

Dafür gäbe es auch im Ausland Ärger.

Allerdings kenne ich eben kein anderes Land, wo es auf die Motivation des Anglers ankommt, ob ein Verhalten nun strafbar ist oder nicht.

Da dürfte DE schon eine ziemliche Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter vorne erwähnte, wir können uns abschminken dass wir das Angeln jemals aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herausbekommen,


Darum geht es ja gar nicht, sondern darum wie es ausgelegt wird.
Die anderen Länder haben ähnliche Gesetze


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja gar nicht, sondern darum wie es ausgelegt wird.
> Die anderen Länder haben ähnliche Gesetze


Hallo,

schon, aber die Österreicher z. B. haben es geschafft, die Jagd und die Fischerei vom Tierschutzgesetz herauszunehmen. Dies findet da gar keine Anwendung. 
Die hatten damals den richtigen Mann am richtigen Platz; den Fischler; Jäger, Angler, Landwirt, Minister und EU-Kommissar. Tu felix Austria sage ich da nur  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,

wer sich in Österreich an die Regeln des Fischereirechts hält, muss m.W. nichts befürchten.

In DE ist es jedesmal ein Einzelfallentscheidung wie die unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In DE ist es jedesmal ein Einzelfallentscheidung wie die unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe ausgelegt werden.



Wie heißt es so schön "Auf See und vor Gericht bist du in Gottes Hand" ...
da nützt es manchmal auch nicht wenn du meinst du wärst im Recht.

Die beiden haben es aber herausgefordert... die waren halt so d....lich, also beschweren dürfen sie sich nicht.

Und wir leben halt in Deutschland also gelten auch deutsche Gesetze für uns.

Was im Ausland gilt interssiert das deutsche Gericht nicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2021)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und wir leben halt in Deutschland also gelten auch deutsche Gesetze für uns.


So ist das und das dürften die beiden Angler auch gewußt haben.

Deshalb haben die es vermutlich auch nicht auf ein Verfahren ankommen lassen.

Dürfte die klügere Entscheidung gewesen sein.



Astacus74 schrieb:


> da nützt es manchmal auch nicht wenn du meinst du wärst im Recht.



 Und selbst wenn das so wäre, ist Recht haben und Recht bekommen auch nicht immer dasselbe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. November 2021)

Teuer , teuer - zzgl. Anwaltskosten etc. ... 

R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (4. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...also beschweren dürfen sie sich nicht....



Haben sie das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2021)

Nein.
Dürfen se ja auch nicht.


----------



## Floma (4. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das betrifft aber nur bestimmte Gewässer und Fischarten, wie z.B. Salmoniden.
> 
> Und mit Ethik hat das m.W. auch nichts zu tun.


Allgemein zum Ausland:
Ich meine in Frankreich und Österreich in den letzten 4 Jahren Erlaubnisscheine gehabt zu haben, auf denen sinngemäß stand: Fisch gezielt ohne Verwertungsabsicht beangeln = Erlaubnisschein weg.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Teuer , teuer - zzgl. Anwaltskosten etc. ...
> 
> R.S.


Hallo,

bei einer Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei wäre u.U. (zumindest in Bayern) der Fischereischein für ein paar Jahre weg, wegen Nichteignung die Fischerei ordnungsgemäß auszuführen, was das Aus für einige Jahre für das Angeln in Deutschland bedeuten würde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. November 2021)

....]


----------



## Rheinangler (5. November 2021)

Ohne die Art der Bilder / Videos gesehen zu haben mag ich über diesen Einzelfall nicht urteilen. Wenn die Fische ordentlich behandelt wurden und anschließend schonend und weitestgehend unversehrt wieder zurück gesetzt wurden, habe ich grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Fotos. Es gibt allerdings auch genügend andere Beispiele, wo Fische für Fotos im Sand oder auf Steinpackungen liegen und dann zappeln, sich verletzen - und wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Das finde ich auch als Angler problematisch. 

Einfache "saubere" - vor allem fischschonend gemachte - Fotos gehören für mich aber auch dazu. Ich befürchte tatsächlich, dass die Tierschutzmafia auch sowas am liebsten verbieten und verklagen würde. 

Es wird nicht einfacher für Angler in Deutschland und der Social Media Mist narzistisch veranlagter "Angelprofis" trägt dazu letztlich nicht unwesentlich bei. 
Denn jedes Fangfoto, das in öffentlich zugänglichen Kanälen landet, sorgt für akute Schaumbildung vor den Mündern der selbsternennten Tierschützer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2021)

Ein schnelles Bild ist kein Problem.

30 Sekunden außerhalb des Wassers dürfte schwerlich als länger andauerndes Leid angesehen werden.

Dieser Auffassung ist jedenfalls ein Rechtsanwalt der "Wupperadvokaten" , selbst leidenschaftlicher Angler.

Wie immer stellt das Problem die "Dosis" dar.

Ich selbst hatte das Vergnügen, Herrn Sebastian H. beim Zanderangeln am Rhein bei Köln beobachten zu dürfen.

Herr H. hatte einen "Kameramann" dabei, der filmte.

Es biss ein gerade maßiger Zander an, der - während Herr H. einen langen Monolog in die Kamera hielt, gefühlt minutenlang präsentiert wurde.

Ob das richtig oder falsch ist, muss Jeder selber wissen.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Floma schrieb:


> Ich meine in Frankreich und Österreich in den letzten 4 Jahren Erlaubnisscheine gehabt zu haben, auf denen sinngemäß stand: Fisch gezielt ohne Verwertungsabsicht beangeln = Erlaubnisschein weg.


Wenn das der Bewirtschafter im Einzelfall so geregelt hat, kann das schon sein.

Dürfte aber nicht repräsentativ sein.   Gibt vermutlich deutlich mehr Gewässer mit gegenteiligem Ansatz.

Dort wo ich in Frankreich Urlaub mache, wird man in der Gewässerordnung  zum Zurücksetzen ermutigt und es gibt sogar einen Zeitraum, wo nur mit Kunstköder auf C&R-Basis gefischt werden dürfte. Gibt auch Höchstmaße für bestimmte Arten. Und das in einem sehr  großen, öffentlichen Gewässersystem.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich befürchte tatsächlich, dass die Tierschutzmafia auch sowas am liebsten verbieten und verklagen würde.


Das ist doch nur ein Aufhänger. Ich glaube nicht, dass die da nen Unterschied "guter Angler - böser Angler" machen wollen. Denen geht es vermutlich darum Angler pauschal zu diffamieren und Stimmung zu machen, um Angeln an sich möglichst verbieten zu lassen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2021)

Es geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht um die Fangfotos, sondern um das Posieren und das eindeutige Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht.
Wenn ein Angler ein kurzes Fangfoto ohne minutenlanges Getue, Messen und Wiegen macht, ist er normalerweise sicher.

Ich bekomme manchmal das Kotzen, wenn z.B. gute Hechte bei> 25Grad Wassertemperatur minutenlang vor der Kamera gehalten werden.
 Viele überleben das nicht und das alles nur für ein Foto.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> wenn z.B. gute Hechte bei> 25Grad Wassertemperatur minutenlang vor der Kamera gehalten werden.


Da bekäme man anderswo ggf. auch Ärger, allerdings eben nicht aus ethischen Gründen.

In den Befischungsregeln meiner  ausländischen Urlaubsgewässer wird oft ausführlich auf möglichst fischschondes Angeln/Zurücksetzen eingegangen.  Das hab ich so in DE bisher noch nicht gelesen.

Macht auch durchaus Sinn, bestimmte Fischarten möglichst nur im Wasser zu handeln und unter bestimmten Bedingungen besser gar nicht zu beangeln, selbst wenn es nicht verboten wäre.


----------



## crisis (5. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Die Betroffenen haben sich ganz einfach nur dumm verhalten (eine treffendere, deutlichere Benennung, verbietet die Etikette).
> Sie haben offensichtlich angekündigt, dass sie gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen werden - dümmer gehts nimmer.
> ...


Die beiden leben vom Angeln und, dass die Anglerschaft sie kennt. Insofern kann ich Lajos nicht zustimmen. Die beiden haben für eine überschaubare Summe maximale Aufmerksamkeit = Publicity erzeugt, so dass sie sogar hier im AB ausführlich diskutiert werden. Eine wohl eher günstige und dennoch effiziente Werbekamgagne! Ganz schön schlau.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Publicity erzeugt, so dass sie sogar hier im AB ausführlich diskutiert werden.



Das hätten se sich sicher gern erspart.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Die beiden haben für eine überschaubare Summe maximale Aufmerksamkeit = Publicity erzeugt,


Dass sie mit einer Einstellung wegen Geldauflage davonkommen würden, konnten sie aber vermutlich vorher nicht wissen.

War also durchaus ein Risiko.

Ob das tatsächlich einkalkuliert war oder auch etwas Naivität im Spiel war, lässt sich aus der Ferne nur schwer beurteilen.



crisis schrieb:


> dass sie sogar hier im AB ausführlich diskutiert werden


So richtig Pluspunkte haben sie m.E. bei den meisten Usern hier aber auch nicht gesammelt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Die beiden leben vom Angeln und, dass die Anglerschaft sie kennt. Insofern kann ich Lajos nicht zustimmen. Die beiden haben für eine überschaubare Summe maximale Aufmerksamkeit = Publicity erzeugt, so dass sie sogar hier im AB ausführlich diskutiert werden. Eine wohl eher günstige und dennoch effiziente Werbekamgagne! Ganz schön schlau.


 Hallo, 

also ich kenne die nicht. Aber ich schaue mir solche "Profis" sowieso nicht an, was die an "Neuerungen" bringen, habe ich schon vor Jahrzehnten wieder vergessen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Es geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht um die Fangfotos, sondern um das Posieren und das eindeutige Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht.
> Wenn ein Angler ein kurzes Fangfoto ohne minutenlanges Getue, Messen und Wiegen macht, ist er normalerweise sicher.
> 
> Ich bekomme manchmal das Kotzen, wenn z.B. gute Hechte bei> 25Grad Wassertemperatur minutenlang vor der Kamera gehalten werden.
> Viele überleben das nicht und das alles nur für ein Foto.



Da muß ich Dir leider Recht geben.

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren bei sommerlichen Temperaturen einen 80cm. langen Hecht auf einen kleinen Barschgummi.

Der hatte sich so im Netz ( kleinerer Unterfang/Barschkescher ) verdreht, dass der Bleikopf minutenlang "rausgepopelt" werden musste.

Schon der Drill an der 22er Mono dauerte ziemlich lang.

Fazit war , als ich ihn zurücksetzte, dass er mit dem Bauch nach oben trieb.

10 Min. stabilisiert , hin und her bewegt, Wasser in die Kiemen dadurch gebracht, als sich hinter mir eine kleine Menschentraube bildete.

Der Fisch war fix und fertig  - und ich habe ihn dann erlöst ( auch, weil es merkwürdig wurde mit den Leuten im Rücken , da muss nur ein "Falscher" dabei sein ).

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schon der Drill an der 22er Mono dauerte ziemlich lang.


An sich gelten Hechte ja eher als robust, aber das ist wohl leider einer der Risikofaktoren, der sich mit höheren Temperaturen noch verstärkt.

In der Schweiz wurde m.W. sogar mal ein Angler angezeigt, weil er einen großen Hecht, der am Barschgerät gebissen hatte, entsprechend lange gedrillt hatte.  Er hätte nach Ansicht des Klägers gleich die Schnur kappen sollen. Sah der Richter aber zum Glück anders und sprach den Angler frei.


----------



## WobbelBobbel (6. November 2021)

Moin, das Thema geht mir schon eine ganze Weile auf den Keks. Das. Gesetzt in DE ist doch eindeutig. Reines C&R ist verboten. Wenn ich aber Angeln gehe, um einen mäßigen Zielfisch zu entnehmen, und dabei Beifang, nicht verwertbare, geschützte oder untermaßige Fische oder Fische in der Schonzeit zurück setze, ist das gestattet.
Da an meinem Hausgewässer, der Elbe im Tidenbereich, Hechte echt selten sind, setze ich die natürlich auch zurück. Ist auch nicht mein Zielfisch. Fotos gibt's auch erst, wenn der Fisch nicht mehr zappelt. Auch Zander über 70cm gehen auf Grund von Hege und Verwertbarkeit OHNE Foto zurück. Ich weiß ja das ich den gefangen hab...


----------



## Astacus74 (6. November 2021)

WobbelBobbel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das ich den gefangen hab...



Leider sehen das einige nicht so und müssen sich mit Bildern profilieren, Werbewirksam für ihr Buissnes, werden sie erwischt müssen sie zahlen 
und wir anderen Angler leiden, weil nicht der/die Angler das gemacht haben sondern ALLE sind so....

Bestes Beispiel bei mir in Hitzacker haben sich regelmäßig Gastangler wie die wilde Sau benommen und da dem nicht anders beizukommen war,
dürfen jetzt nur noch Vereinsangler einen gewissen Abschnitt in der Stadt befischen alle anderen Gastangler sind raus.




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren bei sommerlichen Temperaturen einen 80cm. langen Hecht auf einen kleinen Barschgummi.
> 
> Der hatte sich so im Netz ( kleinerer Unterfang/Barschkescher ) verdreht, dass der Bleikopf minutenlang "rausgepopelt" werden musste.
> 
> ...



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal da ist es besser den armen Kerl zu erlösen allein schon weil du die Leute im Hintergrund hast, traurig aber wahr 
du weißt nie wer dir ans Bein pinkeln will.




Gruß Frank


----------



## DenizJP (7. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> sofort nach dem Fang abschlagen und abstechen dann kann das Fotoshooting beginnen meine Meinung.



haha da wird man doch schon auf Szenen-Seiten oder Apps wie AlleAngeln auseinandergenommen was für ein Unmensch man sei...

mach mal sowas publikums-wirksam, da stehen Angler dann auf einer Stufe mit Massenmördern vermutlich...


wie mans macht, man macht es falsch....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. November 2021)

Ich denke auch wenn Angler ihre Fische Tod präsentieren würden, mit noch schlimmeren Konsequenzen für die Angler zu rechnen wäre…
Dann sind wir Mörder, wie Deniz es schon erwähnt hat…Ein Teufelskreis …

Catch & Think sollten wir als Angler umsetzen, vielleicht kommt das besser an …


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


WobbelBobbel schrieb:


> und dabei Beifang, nicht verwertbare,


Die beiden Profis angelten aber im Geltungsbereich der bayerischen AVFiG, da wäre das bereits das Zurücksetzen des Beifangs ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich in der Gewässerordnung genehmigt wäre.

Unwahrscheinlich, dass sie sich nicht bewusst waren, welche Risiken sie eingingen.

Je nach Ruf und Image muss man leider auch damit rechnen, dass man sogar von Zunftbrüdern hingehängt wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die beiden Profis angelten aber im Geltungsbereich der bayerischen AVFiG, da wäre das bereits das Zurücksetzen des Beifangs ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich in der Gewässerordnung genehmigt wäre.



Das ist sachlich falsch. Auch in Bayern gilt das Tierschutzgesetz und es bedarf eines sinnvolles Grundes, ein Tier zu töten. Das bayerische Fischereigesetz kollidiert hier ganz einfach mit dem höherwertigen Tierschutzgesetz. Sollte ich bei einem Angler herausfinden, dass er z.B. eine Barbe abschlägt und auf den Müll wirft, bekommt derjenige von mir eine Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Beifang ist zurückzusetzen, falls es keine hegerischen Gründe und keine Verwertungsabsicht gibt. Diese Ansage habe ich auch ganz offen vor meinen Mitgliedern gemacht und die haben meine (staatlich geprüften) Fischereiaufseher ausdrücklich so unterstützt.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist sachlich falsch.


Steht aber so in der AVFiG.   Auch wenn man zum Inhalt durchaus geteilter Meinung sein kann,  wäre es also ne Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Ob die dann auch verfolgt würde,  dürfte individuell verschieden sein.

Ob man dann im Einzelfall gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen würde, wäre ein anderer Fall.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese Regelung mit der anstehenden Novellierung der Verordnung geändert wird.

Aus welchem Grund die beiden Angler zum Chiemsee fuhren, hätte man vorab aus einigen Medien erfahren können, wenn man diese nutzt.

Für besonders imagefördernd für die Angelfischerei schätze ich diese Aktion jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Steht aber so in der AVFiG, auch wenn man zum Inhalt durchaus geteilter Meinung sein kann,  wäre es also ne Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Diese Ordnungswidrigkeit hätte vor Gericht keinen Bestand. Das wissen auch die Verantwortlichen in Bayern. Das Resultat zur Vermeidung der Ordnungswidrigkeit (wie gesagt: Wenn der Fang ohne hegerischen Grund entsorgt wird) wäre nach dem Tierschutzgesetz eine Straftat.

Der Verband unterstützt die Vereine hier in Mittelfranken beim Besatz mit Barben mit 90% der Kosten. Ich habe beim Wallerangeln jedes Jahr Barben als Beifang. Da soll mir mal jemand den Hegeaspekt erklären, wenn ich die entnehme und entsorge. Oder nimm das Beispiel Aal. Das ganze ist natürlich fallabhängig, aber oftmals ist glasklar ersichtlich, dass hier Landesrecht mit Bundesrecht kollidiert. Und die Autoren des Landesrechts hatten das auch nie so gemeint, aber in ihrem "Kampf gegen C&R" wohl einiges formuliert, was der Realität nicht standhält. Und ja, auch ich denke, dass es hier zeitnah eine Korrektur des Landesgesetzes geben wird, denn irgendwann kommt es sonst zur Konfrontation vor Gericht, die niemand der Verantwortlichen in Bayern will.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> haha da wird man doch schon auf Szenen-Seiten oder Apps wie AlleAngeln auseinandergenommen was für ein Unmensch man sei...
> 
> mach mal sowas publikums-wirksam, da stehen Angler dann auf einer Stufe mit Massenmördern vermutlich...


und wen tangieren irgendwelche Szene-Seiten ?
Würde mir beim Angeln ständig jemand zu kucken, hätte ich längst damit aufgehört. Wer das ertragen muss, hat mein Mitleid .


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Ordnungswidrigkeit hätte vor Gericht keinen Bestand.


Könnte durchaus sein, aber wie ein Gericht entscheidet, weiß man eigentlich erst nach Abschluss des Verfahrens.

Ich bin weder ein Freund dieser Regelung noch von Anglern, die das als Rechtfertigung nehmen einfach mal alles abzuschlagen und sich erst anschließend Gedanken zu machen, was man mit dem Fang anstellen könnte.

Solange diese Regeln aber gelten, halte ich es nicht für klug medienwirksam anzukündigen, dass man sich nicht dran halten will.

Ich halte allerdings auch nichts davon, wenn sich Angler gegenseitig vor den Kadi zerren.  Besonders nicht, wenn das auch noch innerhalb von Vereinen geschehen soll. Da lassen sich m.E. elegantere Lösungen finden.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da soll mir mal jemand den Hegeaspekt erklären, wenn ich die entnehme und entsorge.


Spielt das für die Hege eine Rolle, was mit dem Fisch nach der Entnahme passiert?  Ob der in der Pfanne oder in der Tonne landet, laichen wird er nicht mehr.

Wem  am Barbenbestand was liegt, der könnte in Absprache mit der Fachberatung Schonzeit und Schonmaß verlängern, ggf. auch entsprechende Fanglimits einführen und dann die Erlaubnisscheininhaber per Verfügung ermächtigen, im Zweifel auch in eigener Verantwortung über Entnahme oder Zurücksetzen von Barben zu entscheiden.

Das geht ja auch für eine Reihe anderer Fischarten.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Ordnungswidrigkeit hätte vor Gericht keinen Bestand. Das wissen auch die Verantwortlichen in Bayern. Das Resultat zur Vermeidung der Ordnungswidrigkeit (wie gesagt: Wenn der Fang ohne hegerischen Grund entsorgt wird) wäre nach dem Tierschutzgesetz eine Straftat.
> 
> Der Verband unterstützt die Vereine hier in Mittelfranken beim Besatz mit Barben mit 90% der Kosten. Ich habe beim Wallerangeln jedes Jahr Barben als Beifang. Da soll mir mal jemand den Hegeaspekt erklären, wenn ich die entnehme und entsorge. Oder nimm das Beispiel Aal. Das ganze ist natürlich fallabhängig, aber oftmals ist glasklar ersichtlich, dass hier Landesrecht mit Bundesrecht kollidiert. Und die Autoren des Landesrechts hatten das auch nie so gemeint, aber in ihrem "Kampf gegen C&R" wohl einiges formuliert, was der Realität nicht standhält. Und ja, auch ich denke, dass es hier zeitnah eine Korrektur des Landesgesetzes geben wird, denn irgendwann kommt es sonst zur Konfrontation vor Gericht, die niemand der Verantwortlichen in Bayern will.


Hallo,

richtig, und genau dies ist der Grund, warum seit 1990 in Bayern noch niemand wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 11 Abs. 8 (sogenanntes Abknüppelgebot) belangt wurde.
Ich wollte sogar mal, vor vielen Jahren, da einen Fall konstruieren und fragte einen befreundeten Fischereiaufseher ob er mich da hinhängen kann und ich dann Widerspruch gegen den zu erwartenden Bußgeldbescheid einlege, so dass die Sache vor Gericht kommt, dann wird man sehen, ob der Abs. 8 des § 11 der AVFiG noch lange Bestand hätte. Antwort des Fischereiaufsehres in etwa. "ich glaub, dass Du spinnst. Ich mache mich doch nicht zum Gespött von halb Nordbayern".

Peetri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> warum seit 1990 in Bayern noch niemand wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 11 Abs. 8 (sogenanntes Abknüppelgebot) belangt wurde.


Ich hab auch noch nicht gehört, dass das mal vor Gericht ging.

Ich kenne aber Fälle, wo Anglern deshalb der Erlaubnisschein abgenommen wurde und Gewässersperre erteilt wurde.

Nicht jeder Vorstand/Präsident hat da die gleichen Ansichten.

So wie Naturliebhaber das bei sich regelt, finde ich deutlich besser, als das was bei manchen anderen Vereinen so abgeht.

So wie sich die beiden Angler am Chiemsee verhalten haben, finde ich aber vor allem bezüglich der Medienpräsenz nicht nachahmenswert.


----------



## blommberg (7. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hätte man sich nichts vorzuwerfen, hätte man für sein Recht streiten müssen.



Das kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man a) bettelarm ist (Prozesskostenbeihilfe) oder b) stinkreich ist. Sonst ist man schneller ruiniert, als man glauben möchte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. November 2021)

blommberg schrieb:


> Das kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man a) bettelarm ist (Prozesskostenbeihilfe) oder b) stinkreich ist. Sonst ist man schneller ruiniert, als man glauben möchte.


bei a ist in der Regel nach der zweiten Instanz Schuss,


----------



## Colophonius (7. November 2021)

blommberg schrieb:


> Das kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man a) bettelarm ist (Prozesskostenbeihilfe) oder b) stinkreich ist. Sonst ist man schneller ruiniert, als man glauben möchte.


Die gibt es im Strafprozess aber nicht.


----------



## steffen78 (7. November 2021)

Ich finde ein entnahmefenster (für alle fischarten) sinnvoll. Nur manchmal klappt das nicht. Letztes Jahr in schweden habe ich viele zander gefangen und es waren auch ein paar kleinere von 30 -40cm dabei wo ungefähr zweimal passiert ist das die nach dem zurücksetzen ihre Verletzungen nicht überlebt haben... da kam mir der Gedanke das man stark verletzte Fische auch untermaßig mitnehmen sollte...
Wie ist das eigentlich mit entnahmefenster, ist das mit c and r verbot in deutschland vereinbar?


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> ...da kam mir der Gedanke das man stark verletzte Fische auch untermaßig mitnehmen sollte......



Und "ZACK" sind dann alle untermaßig abgeschlagene Fische zu verletzt zum Zurücksetzen gewesen... 

Die Türe, in den Fischkinderstuben großen Schaden anzurichten, würde somit sperrangelweit offen stehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und "ZACK" sind dann alle untermaßig abgeschlagene Fische zu verletzt zum Zurücksetzen gewesen...
> 
> Die Türe, in den Fischkinderstuben großen Schaden anzurichten, würde somit sperrangelweit offen stehen.



Letztlich muss man das alles wohl individuell am Wasser entscheiden. Wenn nicht gerade irgendwer vor Ort ist, der einem aus dieser Entscheidung eventuell einen Strick drehen könnte. Gewissenhafte Entscheidungen am Wasser, ich denke das würde der Anglerschaft und auch den Fischbeständen am meisten helfen. Leider ist dabei klar, dass nicht jeder Angler diese Art von Vernunft an den Tag legt oder geistig überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


steffen78 schrieb:


> da kam mir der Gedanke das man stark verletzte Fische auch untermaßig mitnehmen sollte.


Ist in Bayern so in der AVFiG geregelt.


----------



## Fruehling (8. November 2021)

Untermaßige verletzte Fische
					

Moin, Mal ne Frage: Wir diskutieren hier gerade ob ein untermaßiger Fisch, der durch das Lösen des Hakens so verletzt wurde, dass er damit nicht weiter leben kann mitgenommen, begraben oder zurück gesetzt werden muss....   Wie sieht es damit rechtlich aus?   Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. November 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit entnahmefenster, ist das mit c and r verbot in deutschland vereinbar?



Zum Mitschreiben und hier schon oft diskutiert. Es gibt bis auf wenige länder- gewässerspezifische Ausnahmen kein Rücksetzverbot!
Der Begriff C&R wird unterschiedlich interpretiert - verboten ist aber das gezielte Befischen ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht.

Spezielle Maße zum Schutz vor Überfischung sind, bis auf einige Ausnahmen (z.B. wieder die Bayern), vom Bewirtschafter erlaubt und müssen evtl. sinnvoll begründet werden.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Spezielle Maße zum Schutz vor Überfischung sind, bis auf einige Ausnahmen (z.B. wieder die Bayern), vom Bewirtschafter erlaubt


Geht auch in Bayern, aber halt nur mit Genehmigung der Behörden.

Aus welchem Grund jemand Fische fängt lässt sich i.d.R. nur schwer nachweisen. Wenn  jemand  freiwillig erzählen würde, dass er dafür keine vernünftigen Gründe hätte, würde ich den nicht als besonders clever einstufen .

Die beiden Angler am Chiemsee wurden vermutlich nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens an sich angezeigt, sondern wegen der Dinge die davor passiert sind.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. November 2021)

es ist mir in diesem Jahr glaube ich drei oder vier mal passiert das ich gezielt auf Plötzen und co. geangelt habe um sie wie Bratheringe einzulegen
allerdings wollte ich logischer Weise keine Miniplötzen, also Haken etwas größer gewählt und zwei Maiskörner drauf .... soweit so gut allerdings hatte ich dadurch den "lästigen Beifang" Karpfen von 70 - 80cm und ein anderes mal eine Küchenschleie (bei der ich nicht widerstehen konnte) die Karpfen gingen wieder zurück ins Wasser,
es wäre doch wirklich nicht sinnvoll zu erklären wenn ich die Karpfen die ich nur als "Beifang" hatte, einfach so weil es ein paar Herren beschlossen haben, töten müsste nur weil sie kurzfristig an einem Haken gehangen haben, daher war bin und bleibe ich dabei, zurücksetzen wenn es vertretbar ist und verbieten wenn geangelt wird nur um sich persönlich mit einem Fisch in der Hand profilieren zu wollen

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler seit nunmehr weit über 50 Jahren und ich habe selbst als kleiner Bengel gelernt bekommen das ich vernünftig mit Lebewesen, an Land und aus dem Wasser umzugehen habe und habe dies auch meinen Kindern und jetzt Enkelkindern beigebracht und werde es auch so lange weiter halten bis mir der Deckel auf den Kopf schlägt "gehe so mit anderen Lebewesen um wie du willst das mit dir umgegangen wird"

leider habe ich in den vielen Jahren auch Individuen kennengelernt die ohne Sinn und Verstand anders handeln, dass sind in meinen Augen keine Angler, sie werden vielleicht so genannt, aber Angler gehen mit Herz und Verstand zu Wasser 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Fruehling (8. November 2021)

Muffmolche zu töten ist immer sinnvoll!


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> es wäre doch wirklich nicht sinnvoll zu erklären wenn ich die Karpfen die ich nur als "Beifang" hatte, einfach so weil es ein paar Herren beschlossen haben, töten müsste


Wenn das ne Hegemaße wäre um z.B. in einem Hecht/Schlei-Gewässer den Überbestand an Karpfen  zu reduzieren, könnte das schon Sinn machen.    Zu viele Karpfen wirken sich da negativ auf das ursprüngliche Ökosystem aus.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn das ne Hegemaße wäre um zb


Nein in dem See nicht, zufälligerweise ist es ein Privatgewässer, hatte ich nicht erwähnt


----------

